# Normal wing clip



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

How many feathers are typically trimmed in a wing clip? Niko had his clipped by the avian vet in our area and he said he clipped 10 feathers on each wing. It seems to me that he's having a lot of trouble getting around now and he's fallen quite a bit despite me adding more perches. I'm not sure if that's because the vet clipped too much or because he's not accustomed to being clipped.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

After a quick look, I found a source saying 4-6 feathers on each wing should be trimmed. I can't say if the avian vet clipped too many, or if they have been clipped too short. 

If Niko hasn't had a wing clip before, then this will be why he is trying to adjust. He's a bird that has been used to flying and now isn't able too. As it's a natural thing for a bird to be able to do, it will take some adjusting. Adding the additional perches is a good idea. You could also put a towel on the bottom of the cage to help with the adjustment and I wouldn't let him out of his cage while he is falling so much. 

As this matter is a very personal subject and each person has a different opinion on the matter, please only post in this thread if you have additional, helpful information about wing clipping to assist Katherine. Thank you.


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

Thank you Therm- perhaps the vet meant to say 10 total. He's slowly getting used to it. I don't plan to clip him again after this.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*For a "safety" clip, generally only 3 to 4 feathers on each wing are clipped. 
The more feathers that are clipped, the less flight ability the bird has.

As wing clipping can become a heated and controversial topic, I'm closing the thread at this time.

Members are advised to refer to the information in the link below:

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/103950-wings-clip-not-clip.html*


----------

